# The "GHOULS GO WEST" !



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, the Moon-Rays Rock!



It's only magic if you believe


----------



## static (Jun 25, 2004)

No kidding they rock! And swing and are just plain cool! This is the best Cd I've bought this year. I don't know where these guys get their influence from but what a mix of cool styles. It's like 60's horror surf spagetti western sci-fi beatnic sountrack music. I can't wait for their next CD. Their first one Thrills and Chills is just as good too. Check em out fellow ghoul-miesters!


----------



## Vampi (Jun 29, 2004)

AHHHHHH!! I can't believe your talking about these guys!! I used to see them live a few years back in college, they were wonderfull! Now I think they pretty much just record. Besides being perfectly biteable, they're the perfect background for a Halloween martini party! Luv em, luv em, luv em!!!


----------

